# FTOG - Florida Timeshare Owners Group



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2014)

Just wanted to add this as a sticky for the Florida forum!

While this is not a TUG entity, having been a guest speaker at a number of their events, it is something that Florida Timeshare owners should be aware of!

This group meets twice a year in the Sarasota area of florida, and continues to attract a number of fantastic guest speakers for each meeting (not including myself)!

The link to their website is here:  http://www.tsownersgroup.com/


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 31, 2014)

At first I was thinking this is a regional version of a TUG like group but I notice that the vast majority of the guest speakers are from large for profit timeshare companies. In my experience what is driven by the company is not always best for the customer. How much of the discussion is related to helping or informing the casual timeshare owner versus driving the agenda of the various companies? Do you know if any of these speakers pay sponsor fees? I might be interested but I was more looking for a local "TUG" type group.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2014)

I have never been asked to pay any sort of fee when speaking at the event, in the 3 or 4 times I have been a guest all of the speakers did provide a presentation...and also provided themselves for Q&A afterwards.  Which for some companies (RCI for example)...was entertaining =)

I can certainly ask, but I would be highly surprised to find the speakers pay for the chance to speak.

All members at the meetings introduce themselves and announce where they own...and there is discussion between the members, and the presenters (including Q&A after each presentation).

I certainly enjoy the meetings...and always spend a good bit of time before and after chatting with owners about a myriad of issues.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Are the majority of the members just casual owners rather than engaged in some type of timeshare business?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2014)

oh id say the overwhelming majority of members are just regular owners.\

Many of them TUG members as well!  I also usually give out a number of free memberships every time I attend as raffle/door prizes.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 31, 2014)

The group is for the casual owners. They publish a directory of owners and what they own to facilitate owner to owner exchanges. Im not allowed to participate because they consider me "industry" rather than an owner


----------



## palmtree7339 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Chairman's Clarification.*

In response to the above questions re: the Florida Timeshare Owners Group, I would like to take this opportunity to provide clarification, for all TUG viewers/members.

Our Group, founded in 2004, invites Guest Speakers to attend our meetings,(2 per year), in order for them to present the various major industry issues of interest and concern to our Group's owner/members, for informational purposes.
Guest speakers are informed, in advance, that they are not being invited in order for them to promote their company, or its services. They fully understand, and agree to adhere to this FTOG policy.

In addition, Guest speakers are never charged "sponsor fees", or any other fees, by our Group, in order for them to attend and present informative topics of interest and discussion to our membership. Each invited speaker assumes all of their travel expenses incurred, in connection with their attendance. Our Group has never seen the need to offer "enticements", in order to attract high quality industry leaders to attend FTOG meetings.

95% of our membership is comprised of just interested timeshare owners. The remaining 5% of our membership are somewhat involved personally in some form of industry related sales activity These members are restricted from promoting their services to other members, both at our meetings, as well as by any otherwise direct member to member contact. They also do not receive copies of our Member's Resort Directory, listing our owners units available for rental, exchange, or sale, along with the attached and secured member contact information. These restricted members must agree, in advance, to adhere to this policy, prior to obtaining membership.

FTOG member Ron Parise, along with about a dozen others in this category, have agreed to abide by this policy.

I appreciate this opportunity, given by TUG, to provide the above clarifications to all Tuggers.

Frank Debar, Chairman
Florida Timeshare Owners Group
Website: www.tsownersgroup.com
Member: TUG BBS


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Nov 7, 2014)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group*

I will be speaking at their next meeting regarding scams and law enforcement.  I have never paid or been paid to speak at the meeting.  This information will be directed to local timeshare Owners.


----------



## silentg (Nov 11, 2014)

When is the next meeting?


----------



## silentg (Nov 12, 2014)

Oops, I went to thread and found the answer, sorry I cannot attend!
TerryC


----------



## palmtree7339 (Nov 27, 2014)

*The date of the next meeting of the florida timeshare owners group.*

This is for all Tuggers who may be interested in attending the next meeting of our Timeshare Owners Group. It has been scheduled for Sunday afternoon, March 22, 2015, 1:00PM to 5:00PM.  
Reservations must be made in advance, as we are filling our meeting room to maximum seating capacity at the Palm Aire Country Club, 5601 Country Club Way, Sarasota, FL. 34201.
Information regarding this event can be obtained by contacting me at fdebar433@gmail.com, or by viewing the Group's website, www.tsownersgroup.com. 
One need not be a Florida resident, or own at a Florida timeshare resort, in order to attend our meetings. 
A nominal door charge applies to all non-members attending, which may be applied towards our annual membership dues, $60.00. 
Membership forms, Guest Speakers, and background information can also be found on this website. 
In addition, I can be reached by phone at (941) 351-1384, to answer your questions. 
Thank you,
Frank Debar, Chairman
Florida Timeshare Owners Group


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like this event is packed full (id like to think you are all coming to see me, but we all know better!).

Looking forward to it!


----------



## palmtree7339 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Brian Rogers To Speak at Meeting on March 22nd. in Sarasota. Owners are Invited.*



TUGBrian said:


> Looks like this event is packed full (id like to think you are all coming to see me, but we all know better!).
> 
> Looking forward to it!



Tuggers interested in meeting Brian, and listening to his presentation, dealing with the subject of proper timeshare rental options & procedures, for owners interested in renting out their units, can obtain reservations to attend the Florida Timeshare Owners Group's meeting on Sunday afternoon, March 22nd., 2015, 1:00PM, at the Palm Aire C.C. in Sarasota, by contacting Frank Debar, Chairman, at (941) 351-1384, or fdebar433@gmail.com. There are only a few available seats left for non-members, since it is scheduled a week from now. Further information is available on the Group's website: tsownersgroup.com, which includes the names of all seven Guest Speakers, and the topics that will be covered.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Sep 28, 2015)

*The date of the next meeting of the Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Nov. 15, 2015.*

The next meeting of the FTOG will be held on Sunday afternoon, November 15th, 1:00PM to 5:00PM, in Sarasota, FL. in the Champs Room at the Palm Aire Country Club. 
Attendance always requires obtaining advance reservations.
All timeshare owners are welcome to attend. Non-members are subject to a nominal door charge, which may be applied towards annual family member dues, if membership is requested on the day of the meeting. 
Our Guest Speakers include Shep Altshuler, Publisher of TimeSharing Today Magazine; Greg Crist, CEO, National Timeshare Owners Assn; Atty. Michael Finn, who's law firm represents unit owners with disputes against resort developers; and Tom Tubbs, FTOG Board member, who serves as our Group's adviser on Florida legislative matters.
Representatives of 6 major timeshare exchange companies will also attend, in order to present their companies newest available benefit options to the attendees.
A Member's General Discussion, led by 3 FTOG members, will also be conducted. Each member will provide a timeshare-related topic for the group to discuss, as well as to share their experiences.
Any questions relating to FTOG membership, or for meeting reservations, may be directed to Frank Debar, Chmn. at (941) 351-1384. 
Further FTOG information is available by viewing the Group's website:  www.tsownersgroup.com.


----------



## silentg (Sep 29, 2015)

Isn't Palm Aire in Fort Lauderdale?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2015)

nope, that particular location is in sarasota.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 30, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> At first I was thinking this is a regional version of a TUG like group but I notice that the vast majority of the guest speakers are from large for profit timeshare companies. In my experience what is driven by the company is not always best for the customer. How much of the discussion is related to helping or informing the casual timeshare owner versus driving the agenda of the various companies? Do you know if any of these speakers pay sponsor fees? I might be interested but I was more looking for a local "TUG" type group.



You are also welcome to join us in January in Orlando for a very informal get together... No guest speakers, just eating ( Golden Corral) and visiting.  We have been "meeting" for several years now.  We 'll have the exact date soon.

I wish we could attend these FTOG meetings but we are not in FL then, maybe some day


----------



## amanven (Oct 23, 2015)

Are these biannual meetings ever webcast or recorded so that members who cannot personally attend can still see the presentations?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2015)

I know the audio is recorded, but i dont recall a video camera running.

perhaps when i speak there next ill setup a video or even a live feed if I can get it to share at least my presentation or some q&a with other owners!


----------



## palmtree7339 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Webcast/Audio response.*



amanven said:


> Are these biannual meetings ever webcast or recorded so that members who cannot personally attend can still see the presentations?



Amanven, 
I would like to answer your question as to whether FTOG meetings are being webcast or recorded. Our Group's meetings are always recorded, and are then made available to the public, on a flash drive, at a total cost of $8.00, which includes the shipping.
We record each speaker's complete presentation, as well as the entire Q&A session, which immediately follows each speaker.
We will have four Guest Speakers attending our Nov. 15th, 2015 meeting: Shep Altshuler, Publisher, TimeSharing Today magazine, Greg Crist, CEO, Nat'l Timeshare Owners Assn., Atty. Michael Finn, timeshare owner legal advisor, and Tom Tubbs, co-founder of the Licensed Timeshare Resale Brokers Assn, as well as a current FTOG Board member.
More information on the topics that the speakers will discuss with our attendees can be found on our Group's website: www.tsownersgroup.com.
If interested in purchasing a recording of this upcoming meeting, on Nov. 15th, you can contact me at fdebar433@gmail.com. Thank you.
Frank Debar, Chairman. Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Tel. (941) 351-1384.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Jan 26, 2016)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Date Of Next Meeting, 1:00, Sunday, March 13th, 2016.*

All current timeshare owners may want to consider attending our Sunday afternoon March 13th, 2016 meeting, at 1:00PM, to be held at The Hampton Inn, Sarasota-Bradenton Airport, 975 University Parkway, Sarasota, FL. 34243. 
Advance reservations are required, and may be obtained by contacting Frank Debar, Chmn., at (941) 351-1384. Further meeting and membership information is now available on our Group's Website:  www.tsownersgroup.com.

Discussion Topics, as presented by our outstanding Guest Speakers, are as follows:
Various programs available and recommended for disposition of a unit that is no longer being utilized; how to legally prepare for the passing of a timeshare property on to a family member of the next generation; how to prevent the problems of a "takeover" of an "owner-controlled" resort's HOA Board by a "Vacation or Holiday Club"; how to use one's vacation interests in order to visit exotic destinations; a discussion re: timeshare law firms now available to represent unit owners and new purchasers in their disputes with developers and HOA Boards; numerous new programs for owners interested in renting out their units and/or obtaining rental units that are owned by others worldwide; what one needs to know when considering the donation of a timeshare unit to a charitable organization for questionable tax write-offs or deductions; and, the "Sunset Provisions" voting deadlines required for all Florida timeshare resorts. A Question & Answer session will follow each discussion topic.

All Tuggers are welcome to arrange for advance seat reservations and obtain further meeting information by contacting me at fdebar433@gmail.com.

Thank you. Frank Debar, FTOG Chmn.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Date Of Next Meeting, 1:00PM, Sunday, November 13th,*

All timeshare owners are invited to attend our Group's 34th meeting, on Sunday afternoon, 1:00PM, to 5:00PM, Nov. 13th, 2016, at the Hampton Inn-Airport, Sarasota-Bradenton Airport, 975 University Parkway, Sarasota, FL 34243. We are currently the leading independent consumer-orientated timeshare owners organization in the nation, since being organized in 2004.

Advance reservations are required, and may be obtained by contacting Frank Debar, Chmn., at (941) 351-1384, or fdebar433@gmail.com. Further meeting and membership information is now available on our Group's website: tsownersgroup.com.

Among the discussion topics, as presented by our outstanding Guest Speakers, will be as follows: "The pro's and con's of exchanging into all-inclusive timeshare resorts, and whether the additional charges are worth the value of the benefits offered"; "a description of the many current 'exit programs' that are now available for timeshare owners to utilize, in order for them to divest themselves of their unwanted or unused resort units without involving themselves with fraudulent companies and their excessive fees and/or advertising charges; "What usually happens to a timeshare resort, as well as its unit-owners, when their resort is improperly managed". "Methods now available to unit-owners in order to safeguard their private & personal information that is currently on file at each of their home resorts, as well as preventing scammers from obtaining details of their ownership accounts"; and "How the Licensed Timeshare Resale Brokers Assn. can be a future sellers best asset when an owner is seeking assistance in the pricing, advertising, and the selling of their unit properties".

Guest Speakers include Tom Tubbs, Co-Founder of the Licensed Timeshare Resale Brokers Assn; Jeff Weir, Redweek.com's Chief Correspondent,; Dennis DiTinno, CEO, Liberte Management Group; Dave Heine, Vice Pres., Closemytimeshare.com; Bob Brooke, Chairman of "The Villages, FL. Timeshare Club"; Jim Horan, FTOG Vice Chmn.; and Rosemary Schneiderhan, HOA Board member. A Question and Answer session will follow each speaker.

Exchange company speakers, representing RCI, Dial an Exchange, and RTX, will also be in attendance, to provide up to date exchange program benefit information, and answer all of our attendee's questions.

All Tuggers are now welcome to arrange for their advance seat reservations.

Thank you, Frank Debar, FTOG Chmn.


----------



## theo (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr. Debar:
Can you approximate when the *next* meeting might be *after* the upcoming November 13, 2016 meeting?


----------



## palmtree7339 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group's Meeting Schedule. Next Meeting is on Nov 13th, 2016.*

Certainly.  
We meet twice a year, always on a Sunday afternoon, from 1:00PM to 5:00PM.
Our meetings are scheduled every March, and every November, usually during the mid-month.
All seats are usually taken, being reserved in advance of the meeting date. Members have priority seating, but visitors may attend, but only once, unless they become members. 
A door charge of $10.00 per person is required in advance from all visitors who wish to attend for the first time, and is credited towards the annual family dues, $70.00, upon applying for membership on the day of the meeting that they attend.
Once a member, they may participate in our Member's Resort Directory, for exchanges, rentals, purchases & sales, among our membership, using our private and secured FTOG database, with listings that are available only to our unrestricted members, and on a one to one basis, with no middle man, or fees involved.
We also provide members with a weekly E-Newsletter, containing valuable information, so necessary to fully understand the complexities of timesharing.

We were organized in 2004, and have conducted 34 meetings since then.
More information is available on our Group's website: tsownersgroup.com.

Thank you for your interest in our Group.

Frank Debar, Chairman


----------



## palmtree7339 (Nov 30, 2016)

*FLORIDA TIMESHARE OWNERS GROUP.  DATE OF NEXT MEETING.  MARCH, 2017.*

The Florida Timeshare Owners Group has scheduled its next meeting for Sunday afternoon, March 19th, 2017, 1:00PM to 5:00PM, at the Hampton Inn, Sarasota-Bradenton Airport, Sarasota, FL.
All timeshare owners interested in attending this meeting must obtain seating reservations, in advance, by contacting the Group's Chairman, Frank Debar, at fdebar433@gmail.com, or (941) 351-1384.
Further meeting details, as well as membership information, will be posted on the Group's website, tsownersgroup.com, including the names of the four invited Guest Speakers, as well as the three volunteer FTOG members, who will be serving as discussion Topic Presenters.
Audio tapes, (thumb drives), of our meetings are also available to all timeshare owners who are interested in procuring a copy, by contacting the Group's Chairman, Frank Debar.
Seating remains limited, per Hampton Inn, and once capacity has been reached, all further reservations will be closed.
Group members are afforded priority seating privileges, and may request their seat reservations at this time.
Non-members may request seating after January 1st. 2017, and are subject to a nominal door charge, payable in advance.
FTOG meetings continue to attract maximum attendance, along with a wait list as well, if seating becomes available prior to the meeting date.
All Tuggers are especially encouraged to attend this meeting, and participate in our general discussions on topics of relevant interest and concern to owners of timeshare units, regardless of resort location or residency.


----------



## palmtree7339 (May 13, 2017)

*THE FLORIDA TIMESHARE OWNERS GROUP.  DATE OF NEXT MEETING.  SUNDAY AFTERNOON, NOVEMBER 12, 2017.*

The Florida Timeshare Owners Group will conduct its next meeting on Sunday afternoon, Nov. 12th, 2017, 1:00PM to 5:00PM, at the Hampton Inn, Sarasota-Bradenton Airport. Sarasota, FL.
Any timeshare owner may attend this meeting, but must request advance reservations, by contacting the Group's Chairman, Frank Debar, at fdebar433@gmail.com, or (941) 351-1384.
All reservations requested and accepted will be confirmed immediately, via email, by the Group's Chairman. Seating continues to be limited to the maximum capacity allowable for our Group's conference room.
Further meeting details, including our four invited Guest Speakers, our Topic Discussion Leaders, (FTOG Members), and the topics they have selected, the names of the exchange company representatives who will again be making their individual presentations, will all be provided shortly on our Group's website, *tsownersgroup.com, *along with FTOG membership information.
We continue to hope to have Brian in attendance once again. Tuggers are always most welcome, as well as encouraged to participate in our General Discussion segment, including our follow-up Question and Answer sessions, following each Speaker's presentation.
November's meeting will also include the attendance of two Assistant Attorney Generals from the Consumer Fraud Division of the State of Florida Attorney Generals Office. They will discuss their direct involvement in the various questionable timeshare sale and resale activities prevalent within our state.  Any Tugger who owns a Florida timeshare unit, or is considering the purchase or sale of one, should consider this opportunity to attend, and be informed as to how they can protect themselves from questionable/fraudulent timeshare business operatives.
We continue to welcome all questions re: FTOG, either by phone or email.
Thank you for the opportunity to provide the above information to all fellow TUG Members.
Frank Debar, Chmn.
FTOG.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Feb 22, 2018)

*The Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Date Of Next Meeting. Sunday Afternoon, March 18th, 2018.*

The Florida Timeshare Owners Group will be holding its 36th meeting on Sunday, March 18th, 2018, 1:00PM to 5:00PM, at the Hampton Inn-Airport, 975 University Parkway, Sarasota, FL, 34243.
All timeshare owners are invited to attend, once they request & obtain an advance seat reservation, as seating is limited. Contact Frank Debar, Chairman, fdebar433@gmail.com, or (941) 351-1384. Your reservation will then be confirmed by email.
Speakers will include *Shep Altshuler*, Publisher, Timesharing Today magazine; *Scott MacGregor*, Pres., American Resort Coalition;* Atty. Marty Kandell*, Pres. & Gen. Counsel, Shinbone Ventures; *Gary Prado*, Vice Pres., Redweek.com; *Dave Heine*, Pres., Timeshare Escrow & Title; *Kevin Mattoni*, Principal Partner, Cunningham Property Management Corp.; and *Dennis DiTinno*, CEO, Liberte' Management Group of the Pinellas Islands.
Topics to be presented, followed by discussions, include: "Current marketplace realities and the evolving role of ownership"; "Challenges and opportunities in the changing timeshare environment"; "Deeded ownership vs. non-deeded timeshare vacation clubs"; "How to maximize your timeshare week for rental"; "Current Mexican timeshare frauds"; "New Florida legislation effecting termination of a resort's timeshare plan"; and "Explaining why there exists such a disparity in timeshare pricing between resort salespersons, and licensed resale brokers".
Additional meeting & membership information is available on our Group's website, *tsownersgroup.com*.
Our Group was founded in 2004, and currently is the largest consumer-orientated timeshare owners organization in the USA.


----------

